# Probably Nothing, but....



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

So I have a neighbor. She's nice always pleasant and, always inviting me over to do things. You should come over for a BBQ, you should come over and go swimming. Now sometimes she infers that my stbx should come too and sometimes not. 

Anyway, we were chatting on Facebook and she was telling me about test she is taking. I asked her how they went and she said it was ok. I told her after all the studying she should have a beer to celebrate and if I had some I'd come celebrate with her. 

She responded by saying that she could use a beer or ten for studying tonight and she'll pick up a case today. She asked what my preferences were. I told her none and that I like to be surprised.

I'm in the process of a divorce and off the market for 7 years, so I am probably reading too much into this. Is she being a friendly neighbor or something else?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

something else.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I should mention she has a husband. Well, he says they're married. Her Facebook page shows no marital status and they take separate vacations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She's flirty-fishing maybe? It's probably not real serious but it's out there.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would say she is interested in you. She has merely invited your stbxw to "test" where your marriage is currently.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

So I went over last night and as soon as we got to talking, her husband was there. He stayed the whole time. I was going to send her a thank you on Facebook but not sure this is anything at this point.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Stuff may be changing now. Last night, she sent me a message calling me her favorite neighbor and asked me to come over for beer. This time it was just her and me. As I was leaving she thanked me for coming over and being good company. 

Again, may not mean much, but I thought I'd update.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Careful!


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I think I might be! She kind of waited there as I was getting ready to leave. Not sure if she was waiting til I left to go in or waiting for me to do something. I wasn't going to because I was dog tired (it was quarter to 1 when I left!). I gotta start learning these signals!


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

jbird669 said:


> I gotta start learning these signals!


You and me both. I was just trying to be cordial to a guy who introduced himself to me at church this past Sunday and now I have been receiving texts from him. I am not looking forward to how awkward things are going to be at church the next few Sundays. UGH!!!


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I can see how that makes you feel awkward Toto! In church of all places! 

At least my neighbor can kick me out of the house, or kiss me or do whatever.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

If you are going thru a D. proceeding---it would be my suggestion, you stay away from married women

Your neighbor's H., already suspects something is up----leave well enuff alone----If you want to date---go out and find a single woman


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

JNJ,

You're right. I'll use the experience for picking up women's signals.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She is married. Stay far far far far away. You're not even divorced yet.


----------

